# How to use the OBS audio in my MS Teams meeting?



## Kevo (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello together :)

I am currently trying to figure out how to use the OBS audio in my MS Teams Meetings.
I have an external microphone that is connected to my MacBook Pro 2019.
The microphone works fine and I can also find it in OBS and work with it.

When I'm trying to set up my Microsoft Teams meeting I can choose the OBS Virtual Cam as my camera but I'm not able to find an OBS audio source.
In the past I chose the external microphone as my microphone in Microsoft Teams because it was directly plugged into my MacBook.
But the audio was not synchronized to the video.
Therefore I thought it would be better to use OBS as the only output source for video *and* audio.

Can you please help me?
Thanks a lot!

P.S.: This is the first time I'm posting a thread in a forum. So you know how desperate I am :D


----------

